# Libellenlarve gefangen!



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

hallo,
heute haben meine kiddies mal wieder im teich gefischt und einige libellenlarven gefangen. diese sind ca. 6 cm lang.
kann jemand von euch erkennen, um welche sorte es sich handelt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Silke,genau erkennen kann ich sie nicht. Es ist jedenfalls eine Großlibelle,aber kein __ Vierfleck und kein __ Plattbauch. Es könnte eine Mosaikjungfernart sein oder eine __ Königslibelle. Allerdings könnte es auch die Larve des Gelbrandkäfers sein. Man müsste den Hinterleib genauer sehen.
Gruß aus Wertheim, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

*re*

hallo
der flache Kopf....
die fliehende Stirn ....
der schlanke Körper....

....vielleicht eine Schneckenlibellenlarve 

oder doch DER  ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

...oh nein!!!

karsten, du hast recht: es ist gar keine libellenlarve, sondern die des gelbrandkäfers!
na, da hab ich ja `nen fang gemacht. die leben wirklich sehr räuberisch und haben schon in meinem beisein echte libellenlarven verspeist  :cry: 
vielleicht kann ich meine kiddies dazu animieren, die räuber rauszufischen. (ich könnte sie ja woanders aussetzen.)

der finger meines jüngsten musste auch schon dran glauben!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

*ich mag  Gelbrandkäfer...*

halte sie mal eine Weile in einem Aquarium, ich fand es früher immer super spannend sie beim "futtern"zu beobachten.

Es gibt wirklich nix spannenderes nur sollte man keine wertvollen Tiere/__ Käfer an sie verfüttern oder mit Ihnen ins zusammen ins Becken setzen.

Intressant sind außerdem Wasserskorpione und __ Rückenschwimmer.

mfg

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

*re*

Stimmt !
ich schaue auch immer gern 
beim Füttern von Würgeschlangen oder Kroidilen zu


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hallo,
ja, meine kiddies geben sie sowieso nicht freiwilig raus   
ich muss mir nur ein grösseres gefäss besorgen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Silke,

wenn ich welche hätte (__ Gelbrandkäfer), würde ich mich freuen. Auch über die Larven. Gehören für mich dazu, zum Leben am naturnahen Teich. Wenn sie eine Libellenlarve, Frosch, Kröte, deren Brut oder was auch immer erwischen - so what ? Das gilt aus meiner Sicht übrigens auch für Fische. Mit ein paar Tigern gäbe es an manchem Teich ein paar Probleme weniger.

Nur die Finger der lieben Kleinen sollten sie tunlichst respektieren   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Stimmt das mit dem Wetter, das in Deinem Profil angezeigt wird ? Irgendwas mit 12 bis 15 Grad und Schauer ?? Komm nach Toulouse ! Hier sind es 34 Grad, die bei etwas Wind prima auszuhalten sind - gleich werden Spareribs gegrillt  8) .


----------

